# Cách dạy vẽ cho trẻ 5 tuổi phát triển tư duy



## thanthuyhanh (3/4/20)

Nếu như dưới 3 tuổi, ta cho trẻ vẽ tranh để khơi gợi hứng thú với mỹ thuật, thì từ 5 tuổi trở lên chính là thời điểm thích hợp để các em học hỏi và rèn luyện mỹ thuật một cách nghiêm túc. Vậy phương pháp dạy vẽ cho trẻ 5 tuổi là gì?
Trong bài viết hôm nay, với tư cách là một giáo viên mỹ thuật cho lứa tuổi mầm non, mình sẽ chia sẻ cho các bậc phụ huynh phương pháp dạy vẽ cho trẻ 5 tuổi — độ tuổi mà khả năng mỹ thuật của bé được phát triển và dẫn dắt bởi sự phát triển ngôn ngữ.

*Trẻ từ 5 tuổi hay đổi khuynh hướng mỹ thuật ra sao?*
Sự khác biệt đầu tiên là về cách bé tư duy để vẽ. Nếu như việc vẽ tranh của các bé từ 0–3 tuổi được dẫn dắt bởi đôi tay, thì các bé có độ tuổi từ 4–5 tuổi trở lên được dẫn dắt bởi sự phát triển về khả năng ngôn ngữ của bé.
Bé từ dưới 3 tuổi học hỏi mọi thứ với những khái niệm rất tổng quát và chưa thực sự rõ ràng. Nhưng đến khi lên 5 tuổi, ở độ tuổi mà vốn từ vựng của bé đã có thể chứa đựng hơn 6000 từ khác nhau, thì lúc này, những hình vẽ của từng loài vật khác nhau trong suy nghĩ của bé cũng dần có sự khác biệt. Ví dụ như chú mèo thì không có mõm dài như cún, và kích thước của một chú bò thì lại to hơn cún rất nhiều.
Ta có thể thấy rằng, kể từ khi bé có những nhận thức rõ ràng hơn về mọi thứ xung quanh thông qua ngôn ngữ, bé có thể có khả năng nhận thức, phân biệt và thể hiện nét vẽ, suy nghĩ của mình tốt hơn vào tranh vẽ.
Sự khác biệt thứ hai là về tính cách và khuynh hướng học hỏi. Các bé nhỏ ở giai đoạn 4 hay 5 tuổi thể hiện rất rõ sự tò mò và khả năng ham thích khám phá thế giới.
Về khía cạnh mỹ thuật, màu sắc và các chất liệu vẽ là những thứ thu hút sự chú ý của các bé nhiều hơn cả. Điều này có thể thấy rõ qua cách bé thích thú pha trộn màu nước hơn, thích nhào nặn đất sét hơn, chăm chú ngắm nhìn công đoạn gấp một mô hình giấy hơn, là tập trung vẽ tranh.

*Phương pháp dạy vẽ cho trẻ 5 tuổi như thế nào?*
Đó là hãy để bé làm những gì mình thích với các chất liệu mỹ thuật. Và cung cấp thêm “nguyên liệu” cho trí tuệ, cho vốn hình ảnh lẫn ngôn ngữ của bé.






4–5 tuổi tuy chưa phải là lúc ta nên tập cho bé những nét vẽ ngay ngắn hay những hình dáng cụ thể, nhưng bố mẹ có thể giúp bé cách sử dụng các chất liệu mỹ thuật một cách phù hợp như: cầm cọ pha màu và tô màu, cầm kéo cắt dán, tư thế ngồi học, cách nhào nặn đất sét…
Ở độ tuổi mà các bé vẫn còn đang phát triển năng lực ngôn ngữ và khả năng tư duy, hãy để bé tự do học hỏi, hãy để bé thử sức ở nhiều lĩnh vực khác nhau, có như thế, bé mới có thể tự do thể hiện mình. Và bố mẹ cũng đừng quên tạo một môi trường an toàn, về mặt cảm xúc lẫn tư duy để bé tự tin hơn, thoải mái hơn khi thể hiện trí tưởng qua tranh vẽ nhé.
Ngoài ra, việc dạy vẽ cho trẻ 5 tuổi cũng cần giúp bé được mở mang kiến thức và thế giới quan để có “chất liệu” cho tranh vẽ của mình, bố mẹ hãy cố gắng cho bé tiếp xúc với nhiều chất liệu mỹ thuật khác nhau, đi nhiều nơi để mở mang trí tuệ, đọc nhiều sách ảnh về thế giới bên ngoài, cho bé học hỏi những vật dụng thường ngày trong nhà và xung quanh.

*Ở Wow Art có giáo trình và cách giảng dạy ra sao?*
Tuy chỉ mới bước vào lĩnh vực giáo dục mỹ thuật cho trẻ em mới vài năm, nhưng trung tâm dạy mỹ thuật cho bé mà mình đang làm việc lại có nhiều ưu điểm mà mình tâm đắc khi được là một phần của nơi đây.






Wow Art có các phương pháp giảng dạy chuyên biệt đối với từng độ tuổi. Cụ thể, với phương pháp dạy vẽ cho trẻ 5 tuổi, Wow Art chú trọng phát triển trí sáng tạo cho các em bằng nhiều chất liệu mỹ thuật khác nhau như màu nước, màu bột, đất sét, gấp giấy nghệ thuật Origami, lắp ráp mô hình giấy…
Về vấn đề trau dồi kiến thức và giúp các em mở rộng thế giới quan, Wow Art có nhiều chương trình ngoại khóa bổ ích như tham dự triển lãm tranh, dã ngoại cùng bạn bè và thầy cô, học về các loại chất liệu vẽ và các thể loại tranh vẽ…
Đặc biệt, giáo trình giảng dạy đều được biên dịch, nghiên cứu từ những giáo trình đạt chuẩn của Anh Quốc, Mỹ và Iran. Từ đó, các nhà giáo dục tại Wow Art đã dày công biên soạn lại để phù hợp hơn với trẻ em Việt Nam. Đảm bảo được phương pháp giảng dạy 3K bao gồm: Khám phá — không sợ sai, Khơi gợi — không áp đặt, Khích lệ — không đánh giá.
Từng độ tuổi khác nhau, các em có các nhận thức, tư duy và cách thể hiện qua tranh vẽ khác nhau. Nhất là với các bé 5 tuổi, khi các bé đã có năng lực thể hiện khá rõ ràng về ý tưởng của mình qua tranh, bố mẹ cần giúp các em trau dồi kiến thức và nhận thức về thế giới xung quanh. Đồng thời, phụ huynh cũng cần khích lệ, truyền cảm hứng và tạo một môi trường an toàn về nhiều mặt để bé tự do thể hiện năng lực hội họa của mình một cách tốt nhất.


----------

